# 223 accuracy loads



## spencerhenry

years ago i did alot of load development and found a good load for my colt hbar elite. since then i have changed my bullets, powders, primers, and the barrel. going to start over on new load development. i am currently running 55gr winchester bullets in military brass, with winchester primers. my old data shows 2230 as a good powder, and also 748. 
i am looking for well below sub-moa accuracy. in the past with the original barrel i was able to on ocassion shoot 1 hole five shot groups, but not with hunting bullets. 
in 55gr, what are some favorite accuracy loads?


----------



## 2000ssm6

I'm shooting a factory loaded Hornady V-Max out of various 16" and shorter ARs. I can get moa at 100yds easy and have been satisfied with that. I'd say new Lake City brass with these V-Max bullets and your same other componets might do better in a longer barrel(like yours). I love me some ARs though, got any pics of your new setup?


----------



## dingeryote

H-335 under Sierra 53gr MK's in the 1-9 tubes, and 69gr. MK's in the 1-7 and 1-8's.

The 53gr MK is a flat base, and unless it's windy and you're shooting past 300m, it's gonna be had to beat.

Those 55gr Winchester Bullets, are those the bulk sp's, or the FMJ's?

Don't expect the FMJ's to be stellar.

I have had the best luck with Remmie Brass for life, but Winchester for consistency. Sorted LC brass ain't bad though, just remember to cut charges and work up again when shifting from Civvie to LC Brass.

CCI BR primers are my go to for consistency, but have had some great luck with a few lots of Winnie sm. Rifle.

What config. barrel did you switch to?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## sbhooper

I have had extremely good luck with Varget powder in both the .223 and .308. Good velocity and accuracy with loads near or at max.


----------



## spencerhenry

i didnt change the rifle configuration, i simply replaced the barrel. the original h-bar elite is stainless 1 in 9 twist 24". after about 9000 rounds through the barrel, it had significant throat erosion. i replaced it with a chrome-moly bushmaster fluted barrel. 
i have used 69gr sierras for testing, and service rifle matches, but they are not satisfactory on coyotes. a friend tried them on coyotes and learned quickly that they dont expand.
i am thinking about running 60gr hp sierras. or maybe just sticking with 55's at this point i want to develop a load that i can buy enough components for that i wont have to change for another 10 years. 
the old barrel with 69gr sierras would shoot one hole, the best i ever got with generic bullets was probably about 3/4". in those days i could get remington, hornady or winchester bullets for about 5.5 cents each. now all 224 bullets are from 12 cents to 17 cents. at that price i will run sierras for about 13 to 14. i have never had awesome luck with accuracy with the generic bullets. i also have a supply of 55gr vmax, terminal performance from a 22-250 has always been great, i have never tested them for accuracy in the 223. 
i am going to do some load development, i will start with my once fired lake city brass, and cci 400's, my work in the past has shown that 748 is a good powder, i will also try h335, and maybe 2230. i just have to decide on the bullet(s) that i want to use long term.


just did some development on 22-250, winchester brass, winchester bullets, 748, 4895, and wc846. 8 different loads, and 7 of them were at or under 1". 748 was the best, wc846 a close second. all five shot groups with a couple of them under .75"


----------



## sbhooper

748 has always been a good powder in the .223. The 2230 has a good following also. If your gun has the fast-twist rifling, I would stay in the 60+ grain bullet range as the accuracy will probably be better than the 55. Heavy bullets are fine and are ballistically superior for long distances, but they must be expanding bullets. I found that out years ago when I decided that I would try the fmj bullets to save fur-WRONG! I had several run off before I switched back to varmint bullets.


----------



## dingeryote

Spencer,

Coyote's eh... I have had good luck with the old and still available Sierra Blitz 50gr Bullets. Just keep 'em out of the 22-250, cuz' they start coming apart mid flight at about 3,400fps. Have never had one exit a 'Yote yet, and on Woodchucks they seldom exit. Accuracy in that Bushy 1-8 Barrel might be a bit of a quandry though.
Try that 53grMK Sierra whatever ya do. They come apart nicely on 'Chucks and are plenty accurate in the 1-9's, but iffy in the 1-8's.

I have a couple Hart barreled SPR's in 1-8 that wont shoot anything but the 69gr MK and 77grMK but do around MOA with the little 53gr flat base MK's.

In 60gr loads I have had little to no luck at all in any 5.56/.223.

Where are you finding wc846? I'm still working on a big order I made back in 06' and am down to the last 8lbs or so.
I really like the 846 for Bulk practice loads and heavy bullet loads.
Pat mcDonald has been running hot and cold with inventory lately, so I might have to find another good source.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## ShoerFast

sbhooper said:


> 748 has always been a good powder in the .223. The 2230 has a good following also. If your gun has the fast-twist rifling, I would stay in the 60+ grain bullet range as the accuracy will probably be better than the 55. Heavy bullets are fine and are ballistically superior for long distances, but they must be expanding bullets. I found that out years ago when I decided that I would try the fmj bullets to save fur-WRONG! I had several run off before I switched back to varmint bullets.



Second the 748 powder. 

Having spent a couple pounds of IMR-3130 in a .223 TC Aristocrat, I never seen anything real impressive. Tried a few different loads with 748 and the starting out-side groups were as good as it got with the 3130. 

Interesting thing with the 748 powder, that Acculey barrel and box-action shot better with the *more powder you put in her, stopping at a very nice gray-burn color on the primer. 

*Never a rule, starting low and working up, it was time to stop at a very noticeable sign of pressure with that gun.


----------



## dingeryote

Shoer,

.223 is an interesting number. Working with an old oehler PBL and the dadgum strain gauges, I found that it is nearly impossible to exceed SAAMI pressure specs with any canister powder that is appropriate to the cartridge.

There just ain't enough room in the case! LOL!
Drop tubes are the shiznit!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Swamp Yankee

Hard to pick a bad 223 Rem load

223 Rem accuracy is more a function of bullet weight and rate of twist than powder. Yes certain combinations seem to work better than others but it really is hard to make a bad load.

That said, for bullet weights 52 to 55 grain, I had the best results with WW 748, and Remington 7-1/2 Benchrest Small Rifle Primers. Reloder15 and IMR3031 seem to work pretty well too.

62 to 69 gr bullets Varget, Reloder 15, and 748 are all good. 

If you're making ratta-tat-tat loads with the 55 grain Winchesters definitely use either 748 or BL-C. They both flow through the powder measure like water, no need to trickle in the charge.

As to bullets, for paper I like the Sierra MatchKings both 52 and 69 grain. Blasting ammo is all Winchester or Hornady 55 grain FMJ or Remington 62 grain. My varmint rifle is a 1 in 12 twist and and works very well with the 52 grain A-Max.

Take Care


----------



## spencerhenry

i have loaded 5 different loads with 60gr sierra's. 24.5, 25.0, 25.5 in 748, and 23.5, and 24.5 with h335. primers are cci 400's. if i dont have anything out of this batch that is well under an inch, i will select a different bullet. maybe a 55gr v-max, or ???


----------



## Ed*L

I've had good results in my older Colt h-bar using 50gr Nosler ballistic tips and H322 powder.

Ed


----------



## sbhooper

I got some outstanding accuracy with 322 out of my HR .223 w/50-grain Hornadys. I don't know how it would perform with the heavier types. The velocity was well below the Varget, but if you are looking for accuracy and not necessarily speed, then it may be the one.


----------



## Marlin.45

My favourite accurate fox load in my 1-8 twist Steyr Tac Elite is Rem brass; 25.0 grn Varget, CCI SR prime under a Nosler 55grn BT. OAL std SAAMI for mine. This gives me 3 hole touching holes at 100 yds of the bonnet with a bipod


----------



## spencerhenry

finally shot 5 of each of the loads today. it was warm and humid, going to snow. wind was gusty at 5 to 20, and before i was done it was snowing like mad. not the best day for testing for accuracy, but i was at the range. i still have five of each load to confirm on another day. 

hands down the best load today was 25.5 gr of 748. that is with lake city brass, and 60gr sierra hp varminter. all the other loads were not worth looking at, this group was 1.1". not what i am looking for but it has promise.

i have killed 5 coyotes in the last 10 days, last saturday i called one in, missed him as he was leaving, but then saw another one that came in from the side. killed that one at about 100yds twice. then starting calling again about 10 minutes later and another one came in stopping at 227 yds, dropped him. i packed up and went to another spot and while just looking around with the caller going, had another one come by at 10'. by the time i got into a position to shoot, she was about 80yds, i parted her head. yesterday i went to the same place as last weekend, called in 2, shot them both, then moved up over the hill. set up #2 i called in another pair, but this time i let my buddy shoot, he has never killed a coyote. he missed a standing dog at 91yds, after that they took off. i missed them on the run in the sage a couple of times.


----------



## spencerhenry

well, it is official, the 60gr sierra hp varminter has good terminal performance. got two dogs today. first one shot in shoulder at about 125 yds, bullet exited and left a decent sized exit hole, but not catastrophic. bullet did not blow up on the entrance shoulder. the second dog, a 32# male, was shot at exactly 170yds. texas heart shot (up the bung hole), dropped him right there, tiny little entrance hole, no exit. looks like i have found my hunting load with great accuracy.


----------



## Marlin.45

Superb! If it works for you then stick with it 

The big issue here is finding a head that is easily sourcable due to US export restrictions.


----------



## Kilkenny

I use 69 gr Sierra Match Kings through my 1:8 barreled LaRue Stealth upper. The 1:8 prefers heavier bullets, so I plan on trying some 75 and 77 grain bullets soon. Currently my best group was .75 MOA with the 69's.


----------



## spencerhenry

that load has now taken 4 coyotes and 1 fox, all with excellent results. the fox was at over 200yds, accuracy really counts on a target that small at that range.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Marlin.45 said:


> Superb! If it works for you then stick with it
> 
> The big issue here is finding a head that is easily sourcable due to US export restrictions.



I find Hornady 87G Vmax or 95G SST to do everything i could ever need but this is for the .243 and with Vitavouri N160 powder.

I had some 95G Red Prairie H points from the US but a 1-9 twist must be too much for them at 3,100 fps as a few have blown up before getting to the target!

My mates .223 seems to thrive on Vmax as well ive shot 2 Roe deer with it and darn near decapitated them both!


----------



## barton174

The load that my particular 24" 1:8 barrel likes is:

Winchester case
CCI-400 primers
Hornady 75gr BTHP Match
22gr H4895

Mike


----------

